# IUI and time off work?



## Curlykale (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Looking for some advice please! Finding these boards wonderfully enlightening but haven't managed to find answers to a couple of things. I'm 34 and single, and I'm looking at DIUI. I am a teacher and don't work in the kind of school where I could be open about what I'm doing - my friends and family are really supportive and fully behind me but my headteacher would not be!  Please could anybody answer a few questions?

1. With natural IUI how often do you have to have scans?
2. How long do they take and how flexible can they be about appointment times?
3. Do I have to have a regular cycle for natural IUI to be a possibility? 
4. What's the wait time from first consultation? Could they do my next cycle (a couple of weeks later) or is there a waiting list? I'm going private and hoping to have my first consultation in the next couple of weeks. 
5. Anyone have any experience of Nuffield Woking or Complete Fertility Southampton?

Massive thanks in advance.


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Hi Curlykale

my first cycle was natural. I had one scan at my appointment and one on day 10 to check for a mature follicle. Then Ovitrelle to trigger. Scans only take 5 mins. My clinic isnt hugely flexible but I am lucky in that OH can do them so we dont dont scan at the clinic now. I am a teacher too, and have been very lucky in being able to trigger so I have my IUI in my PPA!
However, it isn't working so looking to use Cryos at home for cycle after this one. Wait times depend totally on the clinics really. Tbh, in our line of work I would be struggling without having a doctor for a DH as tying everything in to fit with the clinic is difficult. It feels like IUI is a bit second best...but it may be different where you are. Good luck!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Curlykale, 

I'm about to start Natural DIUI #5! Every clinic is different but with mine they are not flexible as only do bloods and IUI at specific times during day! I have a regular cycle so no need for scans once I'd had them for cycle 2 to check for follicles. 
We waited a year from first consultation due to lack of sperm on the NHS! 
I'm up north so unfortunately can't help about those clinics but there are different boards on here! 
My process is I have a blood test every morning from Day 11/12 of my cycle to check for the LH Surge and then they call me with results each afternoon. I go in at lunchtime the day after the surge for the IUI which takes about 10 mins! Then go home and put my feet up! I had a very understanding boss who would pick me up after my bloods each morning so I was at work for 9.30am! Unfortunately it hasn't worked so far but fingers crossed for number 5! 
Good luck for yours!


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Might be worth mentioning that a cycle can be like clockwork, mine is 27 days every time, but that is no guarantee the next one will be! Just what DH tells me...being a fertility consultant I tend to listen to him   If youre doing Cryos and monitoring LH then it doesnt really matter but if going down the clinic route it is worth scanning so you minimise the chance of wasting straws, etc...they tend not to be able to fit around natural cycles so well.


----------

